# Breed Suggestions for Bella



## UF Girl (May 31, 2012)

This is Bella. I have had her since she was a little over a year and she will be 6 in a few months. I have always just called her a mixed breed (mutt sounded to scruffy for such a pretty girl). She definitely has some cattle dog breed in her because she runs and cuts like I see Heelers do. Plus she is kind of built like one. I also see Beagle in her head and her attitude. But she has such a unique corgi like coloring and crystal blue eyes. I know it's unlikely she is a cross between two specific breeds and she really is just a mutt, but I would love to hear what other breeds people see.

The frist two were from the week I brought her home and the last two are from the last year. Please excuse the muzzle it was the best pic I had of her where you could see her body shape, and yes she is on a diet.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I see husky/beagle and maybe border collie? To me she doesn't look like she needs a diet in the muzzle pic... Could you get some side pics of her? In the muzzle pic I see a clearly defined tuckup and waist.


----------



## UF Girl (May 31, 2012)

That's actually the size I want to get her back too. I don't have any recent picks (like in the last few months) that are decent or of her standing. That pic is about 6 mos old. She was diagnosed with hip dysplasia not long after I moved into that house. Her diagnosis started me on a quest for better food, which led to some over feeding and her gaining weight and not really being able to exercise it off like she use to. She is a good 10lbs heavier now than in that pic. I like to keep her around 35 and she is above 40 right now. 

She has a very soft thick coat like Huskies and she does have Husky eyes for sure. I will try tonight and see if I can get a good one of her, especially without the muzzle. I hate that was one of the better shots of her.


----------

